# SPOTY - 2019



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2019)

So who do you think should win it this year? Dina Asher-Smith for me


----------



## Chromatic (25 Nov 2019)

I'll go along with that, Dina for me too.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2019)

Dina for me. She's an Orpinton lass too.


----------



## Slick (25 Nov 2019)

Couldn't put up a great case why Dina Asher Smith shouldn't get it but Katarina for me if nothing else, just for her all round awesomeness.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

Lewis Hamilton for me.

But I wouldn't be unhappy if Ben Stokes got it.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lewis Hamilton for me.
> 
> But I wouldn't be unhappy if Ben Stokes got it.


I go along with that as well


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2019)

It’s a very short list. Isn’t it usually 10 or 12 people. 
Put your money on Ben Stokes.


----------



## Threevok (26 Nov 2019)

I'm going for AWJ, but he wont get it because he's Welsh

He'll get Welsh SPOTY though, no probs


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2019)

Double barrelled surnames are very popular this year.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

Ben Stokes. Because unlike Lewis Hamilton, he actually has a personality. Perhaps Lewis left his in the slums?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Nov 2019)

Never heard of any of them apart from Hamilton


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2019)

Hamilton for me.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Dec 2019)

KJT. Torn between her and DAS, but KJT has the title of "Greatest Allround Female Athlete 2019", whereas DAS just gets "200m World Champion". Also KJT has so often fallen apart at big events, and managed to overcome her demons and put it all together at a Worlds.

On the other hand, DAS is the first ever British Sprint Female Gold Medallist.

Of the others, only Lewis Hamilton can claim to be the world's greatest. Just being the best footballer in the UK isn't good enough for me.

Where are the golfers this year? I never follow golf, but strange how they always find 1 or 2 GoaT golfers each year, who weren't in the running last year.


----------



## Beebo (13 Dec 2019)

I expect the athletics vote to be split with Ben Stokes winning.


----------



## Threevok (15 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> I'm going for AWJ, but he wont get it because he's Welsh
> 
> He'll get Welsh SPOTY though, no probs


Told you 😆


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Dec 2019)

The BBC are billing it as "One of the most important sporting events of the year". 

It isn't a sporting event at all, and very few people could tell you who the winner was after a week.


----------



## sheddy (16 Dec 2019)

Was there a winner ?


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2019)

Hamilton. He is consistent.


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2019)

sheddy said:


> Was there a winner ?


Stokes


----------



## Beebo (16 Dec 2019)

Doddie Weir was the winner


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2019)

Beebo said:


> Doddie Weir was the winner


And Tanni Gray-Thomson


----------

